# Maple roasted pecans



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I've never heard of them - but, the names "maple" and "roasted" seems to set them apart from the rest.
I would start by putting small batches in a shallow dish and experiment with a good grade of maple syrup and roast in the oven then drain off. Sort of like baking meat - baste at intervals and a dash of sea salt when done.
hope she figures it out - that's a lot of $$ for a small pack.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I've never heard of them - but, the names "maple" and "roasted" seems to set them apart from the rest.
> I would start by putting small batches in a shallow dish and experiment with a good grade of maple syrup and roast in the oven then drain off. Sort of like baking meat - baste at intervals and a dash of sea salt when done.
> hope she figures it out - that's a lot of $$ for a small pack.


Basting is s good idea, I’ll pass it along. The 87 y.o. won’t even let her daughters make them unless she’s there to oversee.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The son she talked to said it takes his mom a couple days to make them. She should’ve asked if thats because his mom makes huge quantities or does the process for each batch take two days? So if it does, they must be roasted in a real, real low oven.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

@Startingover have you or your daughter done a Google search for "Maple roasted Pecan recipes"?

There's many recipes out there that look delicious.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> @Startingover have you or your daughter did a Google search for "Maple roasted Pecan recipes"?
> 
> There's many recipes out there that look delicious.


Yes and many have cinnamon But I think she just needs to start trying different recipes until she finds one that’s close. She excels at many desserts. I reminded her she has two uncles in California that would absolutely love to have her visit then she could go over to this winery and may be offered to help this elderly lady but she laughed and said she already checked and her uncles live too far away from the winery. I’ve had candy pecans they kind of all taste the same to me. She loves Popeyes biscuit so I made biscuits that I personally (not to brag about myself) thought were better. She ate a couple and said she still like Popeyes.

I thought it would be funny if I ordered some of these pecans, turned my oven on, set a bottle of maple syrup out, maybe smear a little on the counter and an empty bag of pecans, then tell her I made them. I’d bet she would say ‘no they’re not as good as the ones from the winery.’ Guess it’s not nice to trick your kids.

Also, I wondered about a food analysis lab butvthe ones I checked just look for toxins in food or stuff like that they don’t look to find ingredients in someone’s recipe.

Because of all the calories I don’t intend to sample any of them.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I like Popeyes biscuits better than their chicken.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I am trying hard to figure out how it would take 2 days to make maple roasted anything. Unless they were roasted really low, and slow the oils in nuts would burst into flames or dry the nuts outs. 

I did search a few sites and came up with an amalgam of the recipes I found. 

First of all you can do this with almost any nut, but, walnuts and pecans, because of the grooves, seem to work best. 

Use a rimmed baking sheet lined with parchment paper and a silpat if you have one. These will get super sticky while you cook them

Always use pure maple syrup and if you want, use a barrel aged maple syrup, Bourbon Barrel of course!!

Set the oven at 300 - 325 but no hotter as the oils in the nuts could burn. You could go slower as it would allow the moisture in the maple syrup to evaporate out even more. 

Select the best halves you can and put them in the maple syrup while the oven is preheating. Or longer. You want the maple flavor to permeate the nuts. 

If you want to add additional flavors/seasonings, you can. Just don't add salt yet. Add that at the end. 

When the oven is to temp, or the nuts have absorbed as much maple syrup as you want, turn them out onto the lined baking sheets and turn them ridged side up. Keep them separated as much as possible. 

Let them cook for 10-15 minutes and then take them out to stir them and put them back in for another 5 minutes. Do this two more times. 

After 20-25 minutes of cooking, take them out and let them cool down on a rack. Sprinkle a bit of Sea Salt Flakes on them as they first come out of the oven. You want very little salt on them, just enough to brighten the flavor. Put them in a paper bag and try and resist eating them.


----------

